

Ask HN: How long did it take for you to get your first active users - kt9

I launched my startup a month ago and everyone I'm showing it to says they love it and want to use it.<p>However, of the 20 or so people that have said they definitely want to use it only a couple have actually become active users.<p>I'm trying to get a sense of how long it takes after launch to get active users - people that actually use it regularly.
======
sharemywin
That's totally dependant on your app. What it does. is it viral like? are you
advertising it? Are you getting the word out? how interactive is it? how often
do people use it? the only way to get those numbers is to test. Also, a growth
hacker is someone that tweeks flows through the app to improve numbers
conversion numbers. Different advertising channels will produce different
results also.

------
redguava
I was able to get active customers immediately (not many, but a few). This was
due to the work I did pre-launch to gather interest.

I also had a private beta before launch and the beta users converted across.

I don't think this question is really going to help you though, as it varies
for everyone and is not an indicator of how well you're going to do. You're
probably best wondering/asking how do you get more customers. That's what is
relevant now. Not how you compare to other unrelated businesses in different
industries.

------
shankar1221989
there are lot of things that you would need to capture. Are all the people
dropping off from the same page? How many people are bouncing out? Assuming
you are a B2C app, you would need to study the UX behaviour and keep
performing experiments. If B2B, you might contact the customers for feedback.

PS : People are by nature appreciative of one's work. So they are going to say
- i love your product, get third/fourth degree people to use it and get their
feedback from your friend (hopefully you would get a correct feedback)

------
27182818284
>only a couple have

Sounds close to <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pareto_principle> thus far.

------
orangethirty
How are you marketing it?

------
samfisher83
what is it?

